# 60cm opti-white



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

This a minor re-scaped version of my 2008 ADA entry.

Will look nice in 2-3 weeks once the Rotala and Blyxa have filled the background.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

rayer: wow looks good now cant wait to see grown in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi George,

is it due to the opti white glass the fish seem to show more colour? Great tank and healthy fish and plants.

I´m at the point deciding whether opti white or float glass...looking forward to your answer, thanks a lot!

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks.

Mark - opti-white has more clarity. Whether or not this is noticeable in a photo like this.... I couldn't say. It is more noticeable in the flesh though.

Photoshop can enhance colours.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

hey george, what type of bulbs did you use to give the tank that white, daylight, sort of gloss? are they all daylight?


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi George,

would you say optiwhite is worth to pay 100% more than the price for the same tank size in float glass?

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> hey george, what type of bulbs did you use to give the tank that white, daylight, sort of gloss? are they all daylight?


Yea serriously what kind of lighting are you using, I know you have some awesome glass but I can't credit it completely for the amazing color you have


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Any updates on this tank George?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

For sure, colors are amazing, really good photo too.

Only suggestion/question: what is the white stuff on the java fern in the middle? It should probably be removed for an even better picture.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that is the plant pearling from underneath. Anyways Great looking tank. More pictures of the tank and setup would be good.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Zapins said:


> what is the white stuff on the java fern in the middle? It should probably be removed for an even better picture.


looks like bubbles to me, ferns can get pretty bubbly.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark1 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> would you say optiwhite is worth to pay 100% more than the price for the same tank size in float glass?
> 
> ...


Yes. In my opinion, as an aquascaping enthusiast that wishes to see the layout in the best possible way, the extra cost is well worth considering. If budget is an issue then, of course, float glass is ample.



redstrat said:


> looks like bubbles to me, ferns can get pretty bubbly.


Yes, it's pearling.



kjaer said:


> Any updates on this tank George?


I'm running a regular blog on this tank here, to be updated soon with some major improvements in the layout/plant selection.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=220
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=224

Thanks for the kind words, all.


----------

